# What is the box under the drivers seat with light on



## smirky (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Stardream and love it. This is my third season of motorhoming although my first in the Stardream.

However, a question. What on earth is that box thingy under the driver's seat with red light on? Have turned it off but that seems to make my habitation battery run down, so have put in back on although it is sitting in my drive.

Probably a very silly question but can't find anything in the handbook and lets be honest which woman reads a handbook? Thanks a lot.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think you may have answered your own question, probably a battery charger.

Andy


----------



## ericonabike (Feb 12, 2012)

On my 2006 Starburst the big red rocker switch and integral light are part of the mains unit, situated in one of the overhead lockers. A big box, with all the fuses/RCDs in it and a fairly annoying fan to keep it all cool! Having this sited under the driver's seat would seem an odd set-up?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

smirky any chance of you posting a picture of the item
That would help people tell

Kev


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

our 2006 Stardream has the batterey charger and fuse box in an overhead locker the same as ericonabike's Starburst. There are no strange boxes under the driver seat. Must be some sort of add on from previous owner??? perhaps it somehow charges the hab battery when vehicle is being driven? Sounds useful.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

DON'T TOUCH IT !

I have contacted the Bomb Squad .... they should be there shortly. 8O :lol: 

Sorry, could not resist the urge.


----------

